# Flooded Brute Force, need help



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

i flooded my wheeler today, any tips to save it? i plan on changing the oil a few times, and maybe taking the carbs apart.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive got an 06 Brute and Ive flooded it about 16 times I think...maybe a few more than that...Ive never had to rebuild it...first thing you want to do is drain the oil as soon as possible, as well as the oil filter. Put fresh oil in it and turn the engine over with the pull rope a few times..., then drain the oil again...repeat until the oil is clear again....it usually takes three to four changings...a cheap way to do it is to use diesel fuel instead of oil...you can pour the diesel fuel in there, slosh it with the pull rope or if you dont have a pull rope...just bump the starter a few quick times...and drain it..(diesel fuel is lubricated so it wont hurt anything).......after you get the oil clear and milk free again....try to crank it....it might not crank initially...it may seem as if you have lost compression...(if the exhaust is making a sucking sound, you have compression)...keep trying to crank it...if it doesnt want to crank get some lucas oil stabilizer or some marvel mystery oil...(I prefer lucas cause its thicker and in my opinion works better) take off your air filter and open the slides on your carbs and pour approximately 4-6 oz down each carb...hold the slide open and let it drip down to your pistons..you can also just pull your spark plugs out and squirt it directly onto your pistons heads...but if you dont have a tube attached to the end of the bottle your gonna make a mess and the rear spark plug is a real pain in the a## anyway....let the oil sit on the pistons for a few minutes and then turn it over...sometimes its best to unplug your spark plug wires and turn it over a few times first...the whole purpose of the oil on the pistons is to reseat the piston rings...when they are hot and get cooled by the water really quick from a drowning situation they tend to warp and twist so that they arent flush with the cylinder walls like they are supposed to be...after you turned it over with the spark plugs unhooked a few times...hook them back up and crank it....its going to be very sluggish when you first get it to crank, and it wont be able to handle full throttle work, just lightly crack the throttle and let it slowly burn the oil off the pistons, it will smoke a good bit and probably make a mess coming out of the exhause so make sure you dont have it parked in front of your truck...or a wall that you dont want ruined. The smoke and muck will clear up after about 15 to 20 minutes of it running...it will probably take about 5 - 10 minutes of it running again before it will be able to handle full throttle and rev up and down properly....dont forget to drain your belt drive...probably wouldnt hurt to take your belt drive cover off and rinse it really well and let it dry before you cover it back up...dont try to crank it with the cover off cause the clutch basket spins and could mess up the cover or give your ankles and toes a nice scuffing....Hope this helps....let me know how it works......(BTW, if you cant get it to work...and you call a mechanic and he tells you he will crank it for $100, dont take it to him, cause more than likely he is just gonnna do what I just told you)


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

wow, thanks for the awesome help. Ill drain the oil tn and do all that other stuff tm. this is a huge help, and hopefully i do it right and can go riding again soon.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

glad i could help man...I would reccommend going ahead and cleaning your carbs out (especially if it was muddy water) clean them and make sure there arent any grains of sand or anything stuck in them ...hit me up at [email protected], Im in afghanistan so I dont have much time to get on here, but Ive got me one of them smart phones that hooks to satellite internet so getting an email is like a text message...if you got any questions while you are working on it, you can just email me.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps_vtwin


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, just do What they and you should be fine brother, espically if it was clean water


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

is wasn't clean water. ill have to take the carbs off and clean them out. not even sure how water got in, i have my intake snorkeled and the water wasn't over it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> is wasn't clean water. ill have to take the carbs off and clean them out. not even sure how water got in, i have my intake snorkeled and the water wasn't over it.


Is your airbox lid sealed up good? Could've also come in through one of the boots on the carbs. Also, stupid question but I gotta ask...is the little "squeeze valve" on the bottom of the airbox filled with silicone or sealed in some way?


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

the lid seams to fit tight, i did plug the hole in the bottom of the box. Is there something I could do to seal the lid better? I assume you should be able to have the whole machine underwater accept the snorks and be able to have the machine underwater.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

nothing will seal it better than a thick bead of silicone around it..get it back running, then clean your air filter really good and go ahead and seal it with the silicone....make sure you take a tube of silicone and store it under the seat with your tool kit so if you have to pull it off for some reason down the road you can put another bead around it and wait about 10 minutes then ride again....the oem seal that comes on the lead will keep water out as long as you are moving or water wheeling....if you stop and sit with it under water its going to leak...some people dont like using silicone and a pretty good but very messy and not quite 100% alternative to silicone is take a big glob of axle grease and smear around it with your finger....axle grease is thick enough to do a good temporary seal but it should be replaced everytime you ride and possibly every few hours of a ride especially if you are riding in water.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I did everything you guys said and now it runs better than before I flooded it! Thanks allot! It took me about 2 1/2 hours to get it all done. I used diesel fuel to flush it. It smoked for about 5-10 min and now runs great. Took a little while to start it but no water came out the exhaust. Ill try the silicone Jason, hopefully I can get it water tight.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

glad you got it running again.


----------

